# Chameleon Skinks



## Tossy (Apr 7, 2008)

Are they really 0-1. I have been seeing so many lists with 2 units of them


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

if it says 0-1 then obviously they are. So those lists are wrong.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As far as I recall, they *aren't* 0-1 however.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I play Lizardmen (chameleons are the reason I chose that army). What is 0-1 (I am assuming like the ogre bulls)? I can field as many units of chameleons as the rules for specials allow. Nothing in the lizardmen army suggests that you can only have one unit. 
I will sometimes take two units of 5 instead of a unit of 10. I never take more than 10 though(I only have 10 and do not want to mod any more of my skinks for that purpose).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You may have the 6th Edition book, Tossy. The 7th Edition Book is the most up to date.

The 6th Edition has a Slann on the front cover, while the 7th Edition has a Saurus.


----------

